
G2 – a modern implementation of Gearman server in GO - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/g2
======
tamalsaha001
G2 includes various improvements for using in Kubernetes including built-in
Prometheus ready metrics. G2 also implements scheduled jobs via cron
expressions.

